# Will I still be able to work my two weeks?



## Lol (Aug 10, 2020)

I accidentally put today’s date as my “proposed termination date”, will I still be able to work my 2 weeks or not? My ETL has not replied to my email. I don’t know if I should go in to work tomorrow or not? Help!


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 10, 2020)

Of course go in and explain the error.  Do your 2 weeks to the best of your ability and leave on good terms.  You're young and learning the ropes of life.


----------



## Lol (Aug 10, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Of course go in and explain the error.  Do your 2 weeks to the best of your ability and leave on good terms.  You're young and learning the ropes of life.


Will I have problems clocking in though? That’s one of my worries


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 10, 2020)

Lol said:


> I accidentally put today’s date as my “proposed termination date”, will I still be able to work my 2 weeks or not? My ETL has not replied to my email. I don’t know if I should go in to work tomorrow or not? Help!


So, did you answer these questions?
How to quit on workday:
Go on Workday.
Go to your profile.
Go to the 3 dots in the upper right corner.
Click "job change"
Click "resign"


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 10, 2020)

If you can't punch in go find someone to help you.  If there is a TM @ TSC he or she will help you out.  Don't sweat the small stuff!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 10, 2020)

Contact your ETL/TL or HR ASAP to let them know of your error so they don't key your termination in right away.
Let them know you meant to give two weeks & they should be able to fix it.
Once you've spoken with them, any time clock issues would be overridden.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 10, 2020)

The sooner you fix it the better. Also good luck on whatever you might be doing in the future.


----------

